# needing some carp



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm having trouble catching carp on a rod n reel to further my gator gar fishing so if any of y'all around the Trinity, Groveton, Onalaska or Livingston area get some that you don't want and want to get rid of them, shoot me a pm please.


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

Got plenty now. Thanks


----------

